#  > THEATER FORUM FORA >  > THEATER FORUM - ONDERWERPEN & FOTO'S >  >  Theatertechnische apps for iPhone?

## Akentoch

Ik ben op zoek naar theatertechnische apps om mijn telefoon mee op te vullen. Alle tips zijn welkom!

----------


## vasco

Apple of Android?

Op mijn Android tablet heb ik o.a.
- Adobe Acrobat (handleidingen kunnen doorzoeken)
- Apps van diverse mengtafels die ik veel tegenkom
- AV Tools
- Pinouts
- ElectroDroid
- Parallels Client (RDP zodat ik computers kan overnemen)
- PowerCalc (zeer uitgebreide rekenmachine)
- Buienalarm (voor de buitenevenementen)

----------


## Akentoch

Hartelijk dank!

Ik heb zelf staan:

Projectionist - zeer goede app voor personen die veel werken met videoprojectie.
AV Calc
DMX Dip
Lee Swatch
Stagehand (nog een filter app maar met alle merken)
DTW - digital theatre words

----------

